# ممكن مساعدتي في تلخيص مواد؟؟؟



## المهندسة المحتاره (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبة في كلية هندسة اتصالات اخر سنة
وعندي عمل summary ل 6 مواد
وغير قادرة على تجميع المواد لان المهلة كانت اسبوع
والتسليم يوم الاربعاء صباحا
هل في احد يقدر يساعدني ويكون في ميزان حسناته؟؟؟؟​


----------



## abdo-86 (9 يناير 2012)

*وشو هنن هالمواد؟؟؟وشو القصد من "تجميع المواد"؟؟!!!
*​


----------



## mahmoud awd (10 يناير 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكتب موضوع باحترافيه اكثر وين المواد وين نقدر نساعدك


----------

